# GSP DID NOT BREAK THE RULES..Proof inside.



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

http://mmavideolinks.to/miscellaneous/4068-nbcs-ufc-94-breakdown.html

Suck it haters. But yea, The NSAC states that the *excessive *use of grease cannot be applied to the face or body. The key word is excessive, and if you think what was applied was excessive, then you need your eyes checked.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I noticed that loophole on the complaint BJ filed. Its whatever I think this controversy is starting to lose steam anyway thank God.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

gm2685 said:


> http://mmavideolinks.to/miscellaneous/4068-nbcs-ufc-94-breakdown.html
> 
> Suck it haters. But yea, The NSAC states that the *excessive *use of grease cannot be applied to the face or body. The key word is excessive, and if you think what was applied was excessive, then you need your eyes checked.


18th time I've seen that link.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> 18th time I've seen that link.


lol, sorry. I thought this was breaking news.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

GSP's a filthy cheater, just like Jackson and Nurse.

The thing is, GSP plays the "Aw, shucks!" routine, and you people eat it up.

Dude knows he's being greased.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> GSP's a filthy cheater, just like Jackson and Nurse.
> 
> The thing is, GSP plays the "Aw, shucks!" routine, and you people eat it up.
> 
> Dude knows he's being greased.


Did you not read the original post? He did nothing illegal. Him holding BJ's shorts for 2 seconds was more illegal than this.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Was it not excessive when he greased against Mayhem, Hughes and Sherk?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

gm2685 said:


> lol, sorry. I thought this was breaking news.


thanks for the link, haven't seen this before :thumbsup:


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it not excessive when his corner did it more than once during the BJ fight? Round 1 and 2 wasn't it?

Gsp's corner is to blame. Everyone seems to think we are saying it's GSP's fault.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Was it not excessive when he greased against Mayhem, Hughes and Sherk?


Show me some proof of GSP getting vaseline slathered all over his body in any of those fights, and i'll tell you if it was excessive or not.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

DOESNT THIS MAKE IT MORE CLEAR THAT MY POST IS TRUE??????

caps...


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

:sarcastic11: I'm officially no longer interested in this whatsoever, I hope someone fails a drug test soon so we can talk about how many people in MMA do or don't take steroids.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

FACT: Nurse rubbed GSP down with vaseline.

FACT: Greg Jackson's fighters have been accused of greasing in the past (Way before this was even brought up).

You can sit there and say "GSP didn't do it! GSP never cheats!" but he did, and he did more than once. 

GSP is a cheater. He's a cheater who puts on the whole "I'm a nice, honest, classy guy" front.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Damone said:


> FACT: Nurse rubbed GSP down with vaseline.
> 
> FACT: Greg Jackson's fighters have been accused of greasing in the past (Way before this was even brought up).
> 
> ...


Seriously Im convinced. Dudes been a greaser from the jump. 

The fact that Ive payed money to watch a guy whose broken the rules to get where he is makes me sick to my stomach. 

I for one hope he is stripped of his title and cant wait to see a rematch with Penn where he plays legit and BJ subs him out.:thumbsup:

I figured something was up after the second Serra fight. I mean a guy who crushed him once before just gets completely worked over like that? 

Cmon, commen sense says something was up.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Wise said:


> Seriously Im convinced. Dudes been a greaser from the jump.
> 
> The fact that Ive payed money to watch a guy whose broken the rules to get where he is makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> ...


Please tell me you are being sarcastic.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

any vaseline on the body is excessive, 


Also- even if you would have beaten the snot out of the person anyway, your corner shouldn't pull that crap.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

+










=


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Breadfan said:


> any vaseline on the body is excessive,


Not according to the NSAC. And how is left over residue, that was wiped off excessive? Just look at the amount that was applied to the face. How much vaseline do you think was left to *excessively *apply to the body? Not even enough to lube your ass-hole.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Damone said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. your such a bastard.. a funny one though.. haha


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damone said:


> GSP's a filthy cheater, just like Jackson and Nurse.
> 
> The thing is, GSP plays the "Aw, shucks!" routine, and you people eat it up.
> 
> Dude knows he's being greased.


GSP is a filthy cheater, but Akiyama is awesome. Gotcha.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> GSP is a filthy cheater, but Akiyama is awesome. Gotcha.


Akiyama was spreading cocoa butter on his legs because he has ashy skin. 

God sometimes you people are so ignorant its mind blowing.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

GSP definetly cheated. The amount that was put on was excessive because none should even be applied. He's probably been cheating for awhile now if not all along.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Wise said:


> Akiyama was spreading cocoa butter on his legs because he has ashy skin.
> 
> God sometimes you people are so ignorant its mind blowing.


I wasn't saying anything about whether or not GSP is a cheater. Just saying, if you're going to jump all over one fighter for greasing, you can't ignore the others. And Akiyama has been accused of greasing more than once (I think, been a while since I researched this).


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wise said:


> Akiyama was spreading cocoa butter on his legs because he has ashy skin.
> 
> God sometimes you people are so ignorant its mind blowing.


This is true. Akiyama has dry skin, GSP was blatantly cheating. There's a difference. He didn't lotion in the Saku fight, though.

Also, Sakuraba was trying to save face. He knew he was going to get whomped and decided to make up some poor excuse. of course, the Japanese bought it, just like GSP fans are buying the whole "I didn't cheat! Honestly!" shit that GSP is spewing.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Damone said:


> FACT: Nurse rubbed GSP down with vaseline.
> 
> FACT: Greg Jackson's fighters have been accused of greasing in the past (Way before this was even brought up).
> 
> ...


Well, as far as know you don't work for the NASC (correct me if I'm wrong). We're all misinformed about this case and I think we should let these pro do their job before drawing such conclusions or accusing anybody of cheating. :dunno:


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Wise said:


> Akiyama was spreading cocoa butter on his legs because he has ashy skin.
> 
> God sometimes you people are so ignorant its mind blowing.


Man, calm down.. lol..

Not everyone follows and or, has a love for Japanese MMA..


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

ok, I got out of the loop in this entire mess. But now, are people starting to believe GSP and the vaseline incident?

Someone just let me know real quick. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

Side note, watch the Alves-Koscheck fight. Between rounds 1-2, Koscheck's corner man applies grease to his face then lightly rubs Koscheck's chest with the same hand. Between rounds 2-3, Alves' corner man does a similar thing. He applies grease with his right hand to Alves' face, does a quick shadow box in front of him, then pats his right hand to Alves' chest. 

excessive


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> ok, I got out of the loop in this entire mess. But now, are people starting to believe GSP and the vaseline incident?
> 
> Someone just let me know real quick. I'd really appreciate it.


Its not a belief. Theirs video evidence and all the fighters who hes faced have come out saying he greased against them. 

I dont know where Im from 2+2 = 4. Of course when youre in a world where people want to believe so bad that a guy is something that he isnt they can convince themselves of anything. 

Cant wait til we find out hes been juicing too, which Ive suspected forever.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Beeg said:


> Side note, watch the Alves-Koscheck fight. Between rounds 1-2, Koscheck's corner man applies grease to his face then lightly rubs Koscheck's chest with the same hand. Between rounds 2-3, Alves' corner man does a similar thing. He applies grease with his right hand to Alves' face, does a quick shadow box in front of him, then pats his right hand to Alves' chest.
> 
> excessive


Exactly. This is not an NSAC rule or UFC rule. It is more or less an unwritten rule in mma, but many fighters apply a little. As long as it is not... Excessive.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Wise said:


> Cant wait till we find out hes been juicing too, which Ive suspected forever.


Now this is another of those things. I've suspected this as well, but I've also suspected about 85% of the other fighters. But who will get all the scrutiny? The guy who holds the belt.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wise said:


> Its not a belief. Theirs video evidence and all the fighters who hes faced have come out saying he greased against them.
> 
> I dont know where Im from 2+2 = 4. Of course when youre in a world where people want to believe so bad that a guy is something that he isnt they can convince themselves of anything.
> 
> Cant wait til we find out hes been juicing too, which Ive suspected forever.


i thought his prior opponents said he felt 'slippery'...i didn't know they had witnessed or observed actual greasing


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

He was also holding onto Koscheck's shorts for deal life in their fight.

The dude's lucky though. You give a few humble interviews and the whole world turns a blind eye to your trickery.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i thought his prior opponents said he felt 'slippery'...i didn't know they had witnessed or observed actual greasing


Where theirs smoke theirs fire. Either you can take the hes french canadian so hes a greasy bastard excuse or you can think their is some shady shit going on.

Either way youre either a racist or youre a blind fan boy, pick your poison.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Logic is our friend. One nickle size dab of vaseline does shit all. Noone cheats like that. It's like trying to cheat for a test by writing the answers on the back of your head beforehand. 

You are already sweaty after round 1 so why would you even put it on? I love how everyone is going for the throat when it was wiped off, didn't effect the fight and doesn't effect their lives at all.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

plazzman said:


> He was also holding onto Koscheck's shorts for deal life in their fight.
> 
> The dude's lucky though. You give a few humble interviews and the whole world turns a blind eye to your trickery.


No, that was Koscheck who was hanging on to his own shorts for dear life, or else GSP would have broken his shoulder into 3 places with a kimura.



SimplyNate said:


> Logic is our friend. One nickle size dab of vaseline does shit all. Noone cheats like that. It's like trying to cheat for a test by writing the answers on the back of your head beforehand.
> 
> You are already sweaty after round 1 so why would you even put it on? I love how everyone is going for the throat when it was wiped off, didn't effect the fight and doesn't effect their lives at all.


now here is a smart man.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Of course GSP is a cheater! Just like Sean Sherk is a cheater for roiding up before the Franca fight! What? Did you think he got all those muscles because he's a genetic freak? HA HA! Hell, why do you think Josh Barnett and Antonio Silva prefer fighting over in Japan? Since there is no drug testing in Japan they can roid up as many times as they want and not suffer the consquences. Wanderlei and Shogun were definitly cheaters during the early Pride days. When they weren't roiding up the PRIDE executives made sure there opponents were paid a tiddy sum to take a dive. How else do you explain Rampage losing to Sakuraba? Surely you didn't think Sakuraba was a better fighter that night? Hell no, Rampage was offered a Big payday and decided to let Sakuraba have it! We all know Nick Diaz is a cheater. The dude smoked a doob before the Gomi fight and caused him to go numb. That is why he didn't go down after taking some very hard shots from Gomi. 

I know what you are thinking! This is all baseless crap! Well so is the subject at hand! Get over it already! The grease wasn't the main cause for GSP's success in this sport. BJ Penn, Matt Hughes, Matt Serra, etc got there asses handed to them because they fought a supieror fighter! That is all that I am going to say on the subject!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I read an inside interview a couple years ago where they said the reason most fighters switch from Board shorts to tights is because he can put a dab of Vaseline in between his legs, and since NSAC doesn't really check there, he gets away with it. Great idea.

That's probably why he passes guard like a hot knife through a jar of Vaseline.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

plazzman said:


> That's probably why he passes guard like a hot knife through a jar of Vaseline.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Finally felt compelled to post on one of the multiple grease threads, "excessive" is such a vague ******* term, I'd say when it's against the rules ANY is "excessive". I don't feel it changed the result at all, but it's pretty clear that GSP and his corner atleast attempted to break the rules. Even if nothing comes of it I'm still glad the NSAC is discussing it and an eye should be kept on his team in the future.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Dec 31, 2006)

I love how people are saying, Any is excessive because its against the rules. Im sorry buy if the rules state there cannot be Excessive application then it means just that, you cannot excessively apply grease. It doesnt mean you cannot apply any grease or it would be rightly stated.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You know, the French have a saying, "Pascal du mormant allez jous de frambois!"

Which vaguely translates to, "An ounce of victory is worth a pound of deception"


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

plazzman said:


> You know, the French have a saying, "Pascal du mormant allez jous de frambois!"
> 
> Which vaguely translates to, "An ounce of victory is worth a pound of deception"


yeah but the french are idiots


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

kay_o_ken said:


> yeah but the french are idiots


:laugh:


----------



## natedg72 (Feb 4, 2009)

loled hard at the retards saying that excessive means any at all because the rule is none. Actually the rule has been posted a million times and it still just says excessive with no reference to what excessive means. It is so poorly worded that it does not even discern between the body and face.

If the NSAC should try and fine anybody for this I hope they get their asses sued. If they want zero grease on the body then update the rule set.


----------



## jonjagp (May 28, 2007)

yea GSP did something illegal

he raped bj penn


----------



## Flukypuncher (Aug 2, 2008)

plazzman said:


> You know, the French have a saying, "Pascal du mormant allez jous de frambois!"
> 
> Which vaguely translates to, "An ounce of victory is worth a pound of deception"


No this saying means nothing in french .


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I wonder if any members have agreed via PM to raid the GSP grease threads and badmouth GSP to rile some things up...Scoundrels!


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Flukypuncher said:


> No this saying means nothing in french .


No it means exactly what plazz translated it as.

IMO GSP fans need to man up and accept that he's been greasing, I was suspiscious about it way back when in the Mayhem fight and now Miller's come out and said something about it combined with this it's obvious that he's been greasing for years.

Yeah GSP's still a good fighter but acting nice and having a french accent don't mean shit when you're swimming in vaseline.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


>


Wasn't going to bother posting in any grease threads but this was just too funny. :laugh:


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

War Gsp!!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> This is true. Akiyama has dry skin, GSP was blatantly cheating. There's a difference. He didn't lotion in the Saku fight, though.
> 
> Also, Sakuraba was trying to save face. He knew he was going to get whomped and decided to make up some poor excuse. of course, the Japanese bought it, just like GSP fans are buying the whole "I didn't cheat! Honestly!" shit that GSP is spewing.


You know I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not but I've always got this wierd vibe off GSP that he is not as genuinely nice and honest as he seems. Like it all seems like he is forcing it and acting to an extent.

I've seen video footage of him where he isn't "prepared" or expecting to be seen on camera and he gives off a totally different vibe, not a bad one I guess but more like an average guy who isn't known for his niceness, and could possibly have the type of personality that would intentionally grease to increase his chances of winning. 















































I'm not gonna go into detail about what I think about this subject anymore but all I wanna say is BJ has grappled and fought many sweaty guys, some with better BJJ credentials than GSP, and has never before failed every single rubber/high guard attempt. Honestly some of those .gifs, GSP wasn't even posturing it's clearly BJ's legs slipping. I dunno but I figured it would be a safe assumption that BJ has dealt with sweaty backs on many occassions and never failed every single attempt. It's still up in the air for me whether this was a testament to GSP's flawlessness and/or extra slippery sweat, or whatever else :dunno:

Also, I wish someone had a few more seconds on this clip, because as it is right now I fail to see how this can be considered "thoroughly wiped down" when it comes to wiping vaseline.










^^^No idea why that won't embed so just copy and past the address on your browser


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I think GSP might have a Vasoline endorsement deal now. This might have all been a big scheme to get top dollar for the advertisement!!!

You have them showing the product in the cage. 










You have the discreet placing of the product.










Then you have the proud displaying of said product.











I think this is one more situation of the corporate machine controlling EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> This is true. Akiyama has dry skin, GSP was blatantly cheating. There's a difference. He didn't lotion in the Saku fight, though.
> 
> Also, Sakuraba was trying to save face. He knew he was going to get whomped and decided to make up some poor excuse. of course, the Japanese bought it, just like GSP fans are buying the whole "I didn't cheat! Honestly!" shit that GSP is spewing.


Saku was yelling, during the fight, that Akiyama was slippery. You can't just dismiss it like that. I love GSP and Akiyama so I frankly don't give a shit, but it is kind of annoying that you are trying to play it both ways. 

The difference between lotion and vaseline is not much, considering both make you slippery.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

werd we should be making as big of a deal over Akiyama in my opinion, but you know how it is on these forums the japanese fighters are worshipped (it makes you cool and like you know more about mma)


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You know I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not but I've always got this wierd vibe off GSP that he is not as genuinely nice and honest as he seems. Like it all seems like he is forcing it and acting to an extent.
> 
> I've seen video footage of him where he isn't "prepared" or expecting to be seen on camera and he gives off a totally different vibe, not a bad one I guess but more like an average guy who isn't known for his niceness, and could possibly have the type of personality that would intentionally grease to increase his chances of winning.
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks so wrong.  This pretty much proves that GSP was greased so much BJ couldn't pull a high guard or rubber guard. But then again, some guy from the NSAC wiped the vaseline off between the rounds, so there shouldn't be any place for complaints. If someone from the NSAC says it's ok it's usually ok, isn't it? These gifs are a giant buzzkill though.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

Clivey said:


> …but you know how it is on these forums the japanese fighters are worshipped (it makes you cool and like you know more about mma)


Yeah, I might be one of those guys. Sudoku is a tough, disciplined competitor and hard to figure out, Wasabi's been on a hot streak lately and Konichiwa is about the friendliest guy on the circuit. Always nice to see him. Sashimi's in a bit of a slump though, his last opponent going through him like he was raw meat. 

Anyway, back to the thread.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hammer_Lock said:


> This pretty much proves that GSP was greased so much .



You people are out of your minds. This doesn't prove anything. Maybe sweat had something to do with it. Its very common for legs to slip of the back, legs dont always stick to the back everytime, this is just craziness. 

GSP just cant seem to win, now hes not classy because he gets a little mad during an interview and stands up for himself. it blows my mind the mentallity of some of you people.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Hammer_Lock said:


> Damn, that looks so wrong.  This pretty much proves that GSP was greased so much BJ couldn't pull a high guard or rubber guard. But then again, *some guy from the NSAC wiped the vaseline off between the rounds, so there shouldn't be any place for complaints.* If someone from the NSAC says it's ok it's usually ok, isn't it? These gifs are a giant buzzkill though.


GSp was only wiped down between the second and third rounds. The .gifs are from the second round. 

I still think BJ lost that fight regaardless and he loses a rematch also unless he has some serious changes to his training camp. Honestly i dont have any interest in a rematch, he should give Kenflo a shot in my opinion.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd like to see gifs made from the first round. His high and rubber guards looked the exact same. The dude isn't spider man...


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You know I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not but I've always got this wierd vibe off GSP that he is not as genuinely nice and honest as he seems. Like it all seems like he is forcing it and acting to an extent.
> 
> I've seen video footage of him where he isn't "prepared" or expecting to be seen on camera and he gives off a totally different vibe, not a bad one I guess but more like an average guy who isn't known for his niceness, and could possibly have the type of personality that would intentionally grease to increase his chances of winning.
> 
> ...



Wow i really didnt realise that the greasing has so much of an effect until this post.

Would greasing help him pass bjs guard in any way?? cause i remember bj sayin that when he started he worked really hard on making sure no one could pass his gaurd but gsp made it look damn easy.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

jeez change friggin record. Fighters who get caught taking steroids dont even get this much attention:confused03:


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> I'd like to see gifs made from the first round. His high and rubber guards looked the exact same. The dude isn't spider man...



Im pretty sure it never even hit the ground in round one. I think it was all clinch work, dirty boxing and stand-up if I remember correctly. :dunno:


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Another thing I find odd about the accusations is in between rounds one and two, Jackson tells Georges to "take around and kix-box him." Why, if GSP was trying to use this Vaseline advantage would he want to kick-box a fresh BJ? Why wouldn't he want to get BJ down, slicken him up, control him, wear him out, and THEN kick-box him?



Baby Jay D. said:


> Im pretty sure it never even hit the ground in round one. I think it was all clinch work, dirty boxing and stand-up if I remember correctly. :dunno:


Yes, you're right. Apologies. I'm thinking of when he first gets taken down in round two. BJ goes for rubber guard, and even as he's holding it he gets hit enough times that he purposely lets it go.

Also, around the 1:15 mark of the second, you can see BJ land the rubber guard again, only when GSP postures, BJ can't hold onto it. Although, to be fair, his hands could be slippery at this point too.

You can also hear BJ's corner yelling after the second round, "get some water on his body." That also can play a factor into BJ being slippery as well. Then, as has been mentioned, Georges throws water on his head and face.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Damone said:


> FACT: Nurse rubbed GSP down with vaseline.
> 
> FACT: Greg Jackson's fighters have been accused of greasing in the past (Way before this was even brought up).
> 
> ...


I can agree with your first two points as facts, but the rest is rubbish and just your opinion, which in my opinion is shite.

I think everyone needs to calm down and wait for clarification on the rules. How can you call him a cheater if there is no rule to break? 

I have asked that question in several threads and never get a decent answer. The rule is not specific at all and needed to be revised in my opinion.



plazzman said:


> The dude's lucky though. You give a few humble interviews and the whole world turns a blind eye to your trickery.




And why does everyone assume that being a nice guy in interviews will change our perception of someone?

Sean Sherk is nice in interviews and humble but all I see is a roid user who needs to earn back my respect.

Bj is an asshat in interviews and I still love him.

So many ridiculous accusations and assumptions from members I respect...


Maybe you guys are joking and I just don't get it, but I def figured I would wait to hear the official statement before I go tossing around the C word.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

lol those gifs up there prove nothing. Simple anatomy and physics people stop being retarded. GSP scrunches his shoulders together every time BJ pulls his guard high and he's posturing up every time too. What's that? That's the perfect defense for that kind of thing? That's exactly what they teach you to do in BJJ? Oh shit I had no idea. 



ALSO:

I love the trolls in this thread so much hahahah. Keep it up it makes it entertaining.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I used to think this Forum was worth going to and being part of, then I hear comments like "yea but the French are idiots" or "He's French so he's a greased up bastard". 

Seriously??? People talk bad about Sherdog but its comments like this that bring MMA Forum down a peg. Don't be an idiot and don't post stupid remarks like this. You're not contributing at all, you're just being a douchebag.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> I think GSP might have a Vasoline endorsement deal now. This might have all been a big scheme to get top dollar for the advertisement!!!
> 
> You have them showing the product in the cage.
> 
> ...


now THATS funny!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hmmmm


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> I used to think this Forum was worth going to and being part of, then I hear comments like "yea but the French are idiots" or "He's French so he's a greased up bastard".
> 
> Seriously??? People talk bad about Sherdog but its comments like this that bring MMA Forum down a peg. Don't be an idiot and don't post stupid remarks like this. You're not contributing at all, you're just being a douchebag.


It's jokes man. Everyone here is downright sick of hearing about this shit but people for some reason (none of the regulars obviously) keep making threads about it.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Lol, yeah it's a Rob Emerson thing all over again, only now it's, "GSP is a rotten cheater!"


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> It's jokes man. Everyone here is downright sick of hearing about this shit but people for some reason (none of the regulars obviously) keep making threads about it.


haha gotcha. Its honestly pretty hard to tell after awhile. I honestly haven't heard something talked about so much since Cro Cop got his head kicked into the $40 seats section.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I read an inside interview a couple years ago where they said the reason most fighters switch from Board shorts to tights is because he can put a dab of Vaseline in between his legs, and since NSAC doesn't really check there, he gets away with it. Great idea.
> 
> That's probably why he passes guard like a hot knife through a jar of Vaseline.


Okay now I am thinking this is all kidding...

...*wags finger* oh you two and your shenanigans.:angry02:

Please to be ignoring my previous post:shame01:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Ok now I am confused - I was just watching TV and a commercial comes on with GSP endorsing Crisco...then another one right after that for PAM...followed by one for Vaseline and finally one for Italian Olive Oil. 

Maybe each one is more effective on different opponents? 

For the Miller fight he used Crisco

For Serra he used the italian olive oil (its the same kind Serra's mom uses when she makes her Ravioli)

Kos got the PAM treatment and BJ got the Vaseline. 

Pretty soon he is going to be running out of slippery substances to use. I mean, other than KY Jelly, butter, WD-40 and Castrol Synthetic what else is there? 

As soon as GSP runs out of grease ideas, his reign as WW head hancho is over.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Lol, yeah it's a Rob Emerson thing all over again, only now it's, "GSP is a rotten cheater!"


I wouldn't talk like that or Rotten Rob will leg kick you into another dimension.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXWL7eFOWqs


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You know I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not but I've always got this wierd vibe off GSP that he is not as genuinely nice and honest as he seems. Like it all seems like he is forcing it and acting to an extent.
> 
> I've seen video footage of him where he isn't "prepared" or expecting to be seen on camera and he gives off a totally different vibe, not a bad one I guess but more like an average guy who isn't known for his niceness, and could possibly have the type of personality that would intentionally grease to increase his chances of winning.
> 
> ...


Although I can see his legs slipping... they certainly arent in a place where they should STAY either.

I would really like to see some footage where BJ was able to HOLD a fighter in that position, with his leg placement in the exact same location, where the fighter on the bottom is NOT be able to push through OR posture up... that would at least give credibility to this assertion.

In fact, I think this is applicable for ALL fighters who try to use high guard and manage to hold their leg in place WITHOUT getting the legs above the shoulders or to hold the leg in place with their hand.

Additionally, this implies that BJ has always been able to hold fighters in place when they are in his guard... one just needs to cite one case where BJ was UNABLE to hold a person there... unless of course, that other fighter grease up too.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXWL7eFOWqs


LOL!

I love that video... 'cause clearly the video illustrates that sherk was unable to secure a takedown because of the slickness of GSP's shoulders/back :sarcastic12:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

attention said:


> LOL!
> 
> I love that video... 'cause clearly the video illustrates that sherk was unable to secure a takedown because of the slickness of GSP's shoulders/back :sarcastic12:


Yeah, because Sherk is the one that picked out the video clip to show what he was talking about. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

attention said:


> LOL!
> 
> I love that video... 'cause clearly the video illustrates that sherk was unable to secure a takedown because of the slickness of GSP's shoulders/back :sarcastic12:


He couldn't secure the takedown because GSP is a cheating bastard.

Also, we don't joke about Rob Emerson. You can get your ass kicked saying something like that.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> Also, we don't joke about Rob Emerson. You *will get leg kicked *saying something like that.


Fixed.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Damone said:


> FACT: Nurse rubbed GSP down with vaseline.
> 
> FACT: Greg Jackson's fighters have been accused of greasing in the past (Way before this was even brought up).
> 
> ...



Neither one of those facts above show that there was "excessive" vaseline.



> any vaseline on the body is excessive


Not according to the rules.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

tecnotut said:


> Neither one of those facts above show that there was "excessive" vaseline.
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the rules.


Did you miss Nurse rubbing Vaseline all over GSP's body? It's on tape, go watch it.

Also, did you miss Penn's leg's slipping off GSP's greasy body.

FACT: GSP is a cheater.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

So long Rush, welcome Greaseball!:thumb02:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Yeah, because Sherk is the one that picked out the video clip to show what he was talking about. :sarcastic12:


Hey, you posted the link... 

Better you post some evidence to support the crap the was spewing from his mouth.

Cause I dunno how he thought fight went down like... but this is what everyone else saw.




























And that had NOTHING to do with being slick


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

attention said:


> Hey, you posted the link...
> 
> Better you post some evidence to support the crap the was spewing from his mouth.
> 
> ...


Look how his left arm just slid right off GSP on the take down. Its like trying to grab a hand full of water.


----------



## Steve_Diamond (Feb 4, 2009)

Wise said:


> hes french canadian so hes a greasy bastard excuse.


I laughed so hard at this because any ontario ******* who hates Qubecers always says that.

Not saying I agree with you though, just found it funny.


----------



## TriangleBoy (Feb 6, 2009)

come on you guys stop accusing him of bein a cheater. and if he did have "exsessive" vasaline over his body, i don't think he's the kind of person who would do that. probably someone who trains him did it. but guys, fact is that GSP was better than Penn in that fight. I think he wouldve won with or without vasaline over his body.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Wise said:


> Look how his left arm just slid right off GSP on the take down. Its like trying to grab a hand full of water.


Heh, that was a joke right? 

He was going for a ride and knew it... he was trying to turn in mid air.


----------



## TriangleBoy (Feb 6, 2009)

gm2685 said:


> Did you not read the original post? He did nothing illegal. Him holding BJ's shorts for 2 seconds was more illegal than this.


holy shit i totally agree to that


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Ugh...this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Fixed.


I just blacked out for the last half hour. And when I awoke I felt an excruciating pain in my left leg. I looked down and from the knee down was missing. I found my shin stuck in the wall. Carved into the flesh read, "spread the word". What the...


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> I just blacked out for the last half hour. And when I awoke I felt a excruciating pain in my left leg. I looked down and from the knee down is missing. I found my shin stuck in the wall. Carved into the flesh read, "spread the word". What the...




HOLY SHIT!!!! THAT HAPPENED TO ME TOO!!!!


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

stop the nonsense.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

attention said:


> *Hey, you posted the link...*
> 
> Better you post some evidence to support the crap the was spewing from his mouth.


I did??? WTF??? First GSP cheats and now I'm hacking Aaron's account???? The world's in CHAOS!!!!!


On a more serious note...

GSP IS A CHEATER!!!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

This whole excessive/not excessive amount of vaseline argument is stupid.

Until someone posted the actual rule, did any one of you actually think that it was ok to put a small ammount of vaseline/grease on the body of an MMA fighter?

Of course not because that would be cheating. Now some keyboard warrior researches and finds a vague rule pertaining to the appearance of a fighter and is now making excuses for GSP.

The rule only implies that a minimal ammount of grease is allowed, it doesn't clearly say it. That means that excessive is completely subjective to the athletic commission/refs. And, the NSAC official entered the ring to wipe him down and told them to stop. Sounds like he felt it was excessive to me.

I think I'm going to start neg repping anyone that calls out this "excessive grease" rule because it is total crap and simply a way to either troll, or make excuses for GSP.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Damone said:


> Did you miss Nurse rubbing Vaseline all over GSP's body? It's on tape, go watch it.
> 
> Also, did you miss Penn's leg's slipping off GSP's greasy body.
> 
> FACT: GSP is a cheater.


I saw a touch of grease here and there, but I didn't see any wholesale greasing. 

As for Penn's leg, you have not proven that there was (a) excessive grease and (b) the excessive grease caused the slip. time and time again, we've seen people's legs slipping off when there's little or no grease. Do you think GSP didn't train or expect BJJ's use of his leg?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I did??? WTF??? First GSP cheats and now I'm hacking Aaron's account???? The world's in CHAOS!!!!!
> 
> 
> On a more serious note...
> ...


Ugh... I gotta lay offa the pipe before posting... duh.

My bad 

To counter the serious note...

IS NOT!! ... bleah!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Riddum revenge*


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Xerxes said:


>


Ahh, the memories. I could never beat Mike Tyson, BTW.


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

2 things I don't understand about the whole grease issue is. 

1) if any amount no matter how small of vaseline can change the outcome (as BJ is asserting now) then why do they let any at all in the ring? Its not like a fighters face/head won't ever come in contact with a body part of another fighter. Effectively when someone takes your back and puts their head into the persons back they are greasing the other fighter. Why not just ban it all together then problem solved. 

2) I find it funny how big of a deal a small amout of Vaseline is because the other fighter 'Might' lose grip yet its perfectly legal to wear ankle guards and knee socks to gain traction in a high guard or rubber guard. Doesn't make sense that one aspect is a huge deal but the other is just part of the sport. 

I'm not saying anything is right or wrong here I just find it odd given the reaction over a small amount of vaseline transfer.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You know, Quebec would have seperated from Canada alot faster if they had used as much grease as GSP.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You know I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not but I've always got this wierd vibe off GSP that he is not as genuinely nice and honest as he seems. Like it all seems like he is forcing it and acting to an extent.
> 
> I've seen video footage of him where he isn't "prepared" or expecting to be seen on camera and he gives off a totally different vibe, not a bad one I guess but more like an average guy who isn't known for his niceness, and could possibly have the type of personality that would intentionally grease to increase his chances of winning.
> 
> ...



Damn damn


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TriangleBoy said:


> come on you guys stop accusing him of bein a cheater. and if he did have "exsessive" vasaline over his body, i don't think he's the kind of person who would do that. probably someone who trains him did it. but guys, fact is that GSP was better than Penn in that fight. I think he wouldve won with or without vasaline over his body.


A greasy GSP was better than BJ Penn. Why? Because he was greased to hell.

Stop being in denial.


----------



## BrandonBeninato (Jan 30, 2009)

plazzman said:


> You know, Quebec would have seperated from Canada alot faster if they had used as much grease as GSP.


I'm sending them Il Quebecois the grease as I type this.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok, So I watched BJ vs GSP I to look for similarities in BJ's guard. At 4:00 of the 2nd round (I'd really appreicate it and be a lot more helpful to the forum if someone could PM directions on how to create GIFs. I'll search for some how-tos later - my apologies, Chris ) GSP gets BJ down, and BJ's legs begin slipping immediately...even with a knee pad. So the second fight their goal was the ground, but he didn't wear traction? More so, BJ is having MUCH more success in the butterfly guard vs the closed/rubber guard he tried to utilize in the second fight. Finally, at the end of the fight, when he's going for the shoulder lock, the only reason his leg remains high, is because it's in front of GSP's head. His left leg also has trouble keeping traction on the top of GSP's shoulders.

Hell, it even slips against Gomi in the first round. Even though he has less mass to wrap around in Gomi, so that he can apply more pressure to maintain the guard.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Wise said:


> Its not a belief. Theirs video evidence and all the fighters who hes faced have come out saying he greased against them.
> 
> I dont know where Im from 2+2 = 4. Of course when youre in a world where people want to believe so bad that a guy is something that he isnt they can convince themselves of anything.
> 
> Cant wait til we find out hes been juicing too, which Ive suspected forever.




LOL...do you have any idea how miniscule the amount of vaseline that could have been transferred was?

You clowns make it sound like Nurse was rubbing GSP's entire back with a palm full of vas.

The reaity is so little vaseline could have been transferred that it is not reasonable to conclude it had any affect on the fight.

Technically Nurse violated the rules and I suspect he will receive some sort of reprimand. 

However the violation was hardly flagrant and is akin to getting a speeding ticket for going 1/2 km/hr over the speed limit.

Funny how all the haters seem to forget GSP was inspected prior to entering the ring by a commissioner and wiped down by a commissioner after the 2nd and 3rd rounds.

So not only was the amount of vaseline that could have been transferred extremely miniscule but GSP was also wiped off with a towel afterwards. 

It's embarrassing that BJ would actually suggest such conditions impeded his ability to fight.


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You know I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not but I've always got this wierd vibe off GSP that he is not as genuinely nice and honest as he seems. Like it all seems like he is forcing it and acting to an extent.
> 
> I've seen video footage of him where he isn't "prepared" or expecting to be seen on camera and he gives off a totally different vibe, not a bad one I guess but more like an average guy who isn't known for his niceness, and could possibly have the type of personality that would intentionally grease to increase his chances of winning.
> 
> ...


if u actually look at these when bj is trying to use the rubber gaurd gsp either scrunches his shoulders or postures up when his legs are up there. its not "grease" its skill


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Whatever minor amount of grease was applied didn't change the outcome of the fight, and I'm not convinced it was even intentional. Even if allegations are true, GSP dominated each round of the fight, even when he was supposedly wiped down by NSAC or not greased up yet.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Whatever minor amount of grease was applied didn't change the outcome of the fight, and I'm not convinced it was even intentional. Even if allegations are true, GSP dominated each round of the fight, even when he was supposedly wiped down by NSAC or not greased up yet.


 omg i actually agree with you, lol


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

If BJ wanted to win this fight, and he couldn't maintain a guard why didn't he just stay on his feet or get GSP on his back and dominate him that way? :thumb02:


----------



## Gutz (Aug 16, 2008)

The only excuses people are making to defend their fighter, are these BJ fans. And those gifs don't prove shit, as a previous poster stated, you can see his shoulder movement and posturing that neutralized BJ's guard. This is coming from an unbiased view as well, since I'm a fan of both fighters.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> FACT: Nurse rubbed GSP down with vaseline.
> 
> FACT: Greg Jackson's fighters have been accused of greasing in the past (Way before this was even brought up).
> 
> ...


You realize that you're going to give the GSP nut huggers indigestion don't you?


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

Rabid said:


> If BJ wanted to win this fight, and he couldn't maintain a guard why didn't he just stay on his feet or get GSP on his back and dominate him that way? :thumb02:


because he couldnt


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

The rule is clear that what's considered an acceptable amount of grease to the face is acceptable to the rest of the body. Keith Kizer of the NSAC has confirmed that definition of the regulation. 

_Under the commission's rule numbered NAC 467.598 and covering physical appearance of combatants, it states, "The excessive use of grease or any other foreign substance may not be used on the face or body of an unarmed combatant. The referees or the Commission’s representative in charge shall cause any excessive grease or foreign substance to be removed."

Kizer, however, told NBCSports.com that while the written regulation doesn't outlaw greasing the body, fighters at MMA events are verbally told by both the commission and the promoter that it is not allowed._

Two things going on here: 1) the written regulation doesn't outlaw greasing the body. 2) Kizer has said that the NSAC has been giving verbal instructions to the fighters about use of body grease that contradicts their own written regulations. Think for a moment about how asinine a situation this is. Imagine the commissioner of Major League Baseball walking into a dugout before a game and giving verbal instructions to the players that the strike zone will include any pitch up 12" off the plate. Neither Keith Kizer nor any other employee of the NSAC has the authority to amend their own regulations with verbal instructions. If the commissioner of MLB did that, it would be called tampering. By the old boxing axiom, this would be called fixing a fight. Now that it's clear what the situation is, the question begging is why would this situation be allowed to exist at all? It would take less than half a day for the legal teams of either the NSAC or the UFC to amend their own regulations concerning body grease on MMA fighters. For years now these two bodies have cooperated together, and have had plenty of time to rectify the differing requirements necessary between the regulations between the boxing and MMA sports. The fact that they've been giving verbal instructions pre-fight means they've been aware of the shortcomings of their own regulations, so incompetence or ignorance can be ruled out as reasons for this situation to exist. To me, it's starting to look like an intentional deficiency. 



Davisty69 said:


> I think I'm going to start neg repping anyone that calls out this "excessive grease" rule because it is total crap and simply a way to either troll, or make excuses for GSP.


I picked up 50,179 negative rep points (from just one red dot) because I posted about this. I can't be killed twice so any further neg rep from you or anyone else isn't going to affect me. But if it'll make you feel any better, fire away. Calling this grease rule total crap is ignorance, as the grease rule is the heart of the matter. Corporations, governments and government bodies rule by law, so the grease rule is the only thing that matters. Any personal beliefs a person might have goes out the window if the belief is contrary to an organized body's legal regulations. 

Kizer was quoted after UFC 94, _"I've only been in the Octagon I think two other times during a bout and unfortunately one other time, a WEC fight years ago, (was) where it seemed a different corner was trying to do a similar tactic," Kizer said in an interview Monday from Las Vegas._ In UFC 84, Penn vs Sherk, there's an NSAC guy in a red jacket in both corners between rounds. Kizer was either exaggerating the rarity of having an NSAC guy in a corner by saying HE had only been in twice previously, or the Penn/Sherk bout was one of the few times they felt it to be necessary to watch the corners. 

In the UFC 90 Alves-Koscheck fight, Koscheck's corner man applies grease to his face between 1-2, then lightly rubs Koscheck's chest with the same hand. Between rounds 2-3, Alves' corner man applies grease to Alves' face, does a shadow box in front of him, then pats the same hand to Alves' chest. There are curious inconsistencies across the board with the UFC, NSAC and their own regulations. To repeat myself, it's starting to look like an intentional deficiency.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

On a lighter side, let's all work on our Scandinavian subtitles: Grease


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

There are lots of dumb laws from years ago that have yet to be amended, such as having ice cream in your pocket on a wednesday. The place I work has a bunch of dumb outdated rules that haven't been changed as well. So it's not too crazy to imagine, IMO, that the "excessive amount" clause hasn't been amended yet either.

Also, your baseball analogy is slightly off, it would be more like the MLB commissioner saying that corking or using pine tar is ok, as it gives an advantage to only those who choose to use it, much like the vaseline situation. 

I also disagree that this whole fiasco was intentionally created by Dana and the commission...that's about as much of conspiracy theory as it is to say GSP has been sneaking vaseline on his body his whole career.

Phil Nurse wasn't just slightly rubbing one area of his chest or simply giving him a pat, he was blatantly rubbing his shoulders, neck, and back and it looked EXACTLY like he was rubbing the vaseline on him, which is probably why the commission made a bigger deal of it as opposed to Alves and Kos and others.

I remember a fight not that long ago but I forget who it was. They came out after one of the rounds and had a gigantic glob of Vaseline stuck to his eyebrow. I believe it was Herb Dean who was reffing and he stopped the action and had someone wipe him off as soon as he noticed it. So it's not like GSP is the first case of this being enforced.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Beeg said:


> *The rule is clear that what's considered an acceptable amount of grease to the face is acceptable to the rest of the body. Keith Kizer of the NSAC has confirmed that definition of the regulation.
> 
> Under the commission's rule numbered NAC 467.598 and covering physical appearance of combatants, it states, "The excessive use of grease or any other foreign substance may not be used on the face or body of an unarmed combatant. The referees or the Commission’s representative in charge shall cause any excessive grease or foreign substance to be removed."
> *_
> ...


Like I said before, nobody on here, and we have a lot of guys that train and some amateur fighters on here, ever thought that even a minuscule amount of grease was OK until you researched the rule and found a vague loophole. If everyone thought it was unacceptable, and felt that it was cheating to do so, then it was both.

Furthermore, the rule does not clearly state that there is an acceptable amount of grease that can be applied to the body. What it does it is vaguely implies that you can. Big difference.

What if the state laws said that it is illegal to murder babies on Saturday nights. According to your logic, everyone could go out and murder babies sunday through Friday. Does that make any sense to you at all? Of course not, because you are simply trying to make an argument where there isn't one.

Also, your argument that it is asinine because the rules "clearly" state one thing while the officials and refs tell the fighters another thing is just stupid. Think about how the sport works. I'm sure the rules don't say anything about elbows to a downed opponent, yet the Strikeforce promotion tells all it's fighters before every event, and they all know it anyways, that elbows on the ground are not allowed.

According to you, elbows are perfectly legal because the rules don't explicitly say anything against elbows on the ground.

This is stupid, keep arguing just for the sake of arguing. You are wrong and wasting everyone's time. 

We are all now dumber for having read your posts, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> There are lots of dumb laws from years ago that have yet to be amended, such as having ice cream in your pocket on a wednesday. The place I work has a bunch of dumb outdated rules that haven't been changed as well. So it's not too crazy to imagine, IMO, that the "excessive amount" clause hasn't been amended yet either.


I'm sure the activities of your office aren't listed in the betting windows of Las Vegas casinos. Excusing stupidity because other people happen to be stupid is no basis for running an honest and successful organization. 



WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Also, your baseball analogy is slightly off, it would be more like the MLB commissioner saying that corking or using pine tar is ok, as it gives an advantage to only those who choose to use it, much like the vaseline situation.


Whatever. My point was the commissioner of a sports body or oversight body does not have the authority to give verbal rulings that contradict their written regulations. Mixing the nature of sports betting with the fact the NSAC was giving verbal rulings to the fighters that were A) not common knowledge to fans and bettors (hands up who was aware of all this pre UFC 94); and B) not consistent with their own written regulations; and the conflict of interest should be obvious. 



WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I also disagree that this whole fiasco was intentionally created by Dana and the commission...that's about as much of conspiracy theory as it is to say GSP has been sneaking vaseline on his body his whole career.


I didn't say intentionally created, but it was known to exist and nothing was done about it. To me that's suspicious, considering the gambling practices that go along with the sport. The appearance of impropriety can be just as damaging as impropriety (ask Phil Nurse). While Nurse may have well have hurt his reputation, some gamblers may now have legal recourse to sue the UFC, NSAC, GSP camp and even the Penn camp. For the NSAC and UFC to have put themselves in this position is both asinine and unnecessary. 



WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Phil Nurse wasn't just slightly rubbing one area of his chest or simply giving him a pat, he was blatantly rubbing his shoulders, neck, and back and it looked EXACTLY like he was rubbing the vaseline on him, which is probably why the commission made a bigger deal of it as opposed to Alves and Kos and others.


You're arguing intent. Is it allowed or not? I don't care how long someone was rubbed, where, or why. What substance was put on the skin and was it allowed? That's all that matters. All I've said is Nurse isn't the only corner man to touch his fighter's body with the vaseline hand. If he ends up sanctioned or defending himself in a courtroom, he won't be the only one. 



WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I remember a fight not that long ago but I forget who it was. They came out after one of the rounds and had a gigantic glob of Vaseline stuck to his eyebrow. I believe it was Herb Dean who was reffing and he stopped the action and had someone wipe him off as soon as he noticed it. So it's not like GSP is the first case of this being enforced.


That was GSP vs Hughes III.


----------



## pho3nixxx (Feb 1, 2009)

so we got talk for 12 pages of men and where they're rubbin vaseline...fk, i knew i joined for a reason..


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

pho3nixxx said:


> so we got talk for 12 pages of men and where they're rubbin vaseline...fk, i knew i joined for a reason..


Just wait until we get to talk about Ken Shamrock's sideburns. You haven't seen anything yet, friend.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

pho3nixxx said:


> so we got talk for 12 pages of men and where they're rubbin vaseline...fk, i knew i joined for a reason..


no shit...i agree w/ this guy...this topic has been beaten to death


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> no shit...i agree w/ this guy...this topic has been beaten to death


X2 the BJ fans just need to come to terms with reality. BJ sucks and they have horrible taste in fighters.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Tepang said:


> X2 the BJ fans just need to come to terms with reality. BJ sucks and they have horrible taste in fighters.


Yeah totally. The LW champion sucks. Bad.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Honestly, I love B.J. Penn but i'm glad this is coming to an end because its only hurting his rep. He got his ass kicked and thats the end of it.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

If BJ thinks he can win this fight, then he's absolutely f**kin' delusional.

Gimme a break.


----------



## Bang Bang Boom (Feb 6, 2009)

Not read the whole thread but how the hell did Blow Job come to the conclusion that george got dipped in grease?

sounds like a bad loser who cant take a pounding off a good fighter


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Bang Bang Boom said:


> Not read the whole thread but how the hell did Blow Job come to the conclusion that george got dipped in grease?


Because there is a video of it.


----------



## Bang Bang Boom (Feb 6, 2009)

Wawaweewa said:


> Because there is a video of it.


A video of what? The fight or GSP being rubbed in massarge oil? from what i saw he faught by the rules (bar a few blows to the back of the head)


----------



## StrongStyleThug (Aug 30, 2008)

It's funny how many people are talking about it.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Bang Bang Boom said:


> A video of what? The fight or GSP being rubbed in massarge oil? from what i saw he faught by the rules (bar a few blows to the back of the head)


There is a video of vaseline being rubbed on his body.


----------



## Bang Bang Boom (Feb 6, 2009)

Wawaweewa said:


> There is a video of vaseline being rubbed on his body.


Any chance you can link me to them?


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

GSP should be punished, throw him in there with Emerson


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

CAPTAIN PEGLEG said:


> GSP should be punished, throw him in there with Emerson


They don't agree with the death sentence in many places.


----------



## Bang Bang Boom (Feb 6, 2009)

Judoka said:


> They don't agree with the death sentence in many places.


lol damaged him that much did he?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

StrongStyleThug said:


> It's funny how many people are talking about it.


GSP cheating is a big issue.


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

Do you actually think penn can beat GSP? Say he cheated use whatever excuse you want, he got dominated, I guess thats why he got beat standing up too right? cause GSP's gloves were slipping past his because they were greased too? Penn is a whinner, he was calling GSP a quitter and talking all this crap about to the death and the guy cant even come out of his corner to finish the fight. I say give him a rematch, heck why dont we tie one of GSP's arm behind his back so people shut up next time and just accept the fact that GSP is the better fighter.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's simple, the Vaseline got into BJ's eye(s). He couldn't see the punches coming.


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

lol, yeah and I guess he kept slipping on vaseline too right, thats why he got taken down so much.


----------



## Bang Bang Boom (Feb 6, 2009)

Piros said:


> Do you actually think penn can beat GSP? Say he cheated use whatever excuse you want, he got dominated, I guess thats why he got beat standing up too right? cause GSP's gloves were slipping past his because they were greased too? Penn is a whinner, he was calling GSP a quitter and talking all this crap about to the death and the guy cant even come out of his corner to finish the fight. I say give him a rematch, heck why dont we tie one of GSP's arm behind his back so people shut up next time and just accept the fact that GSP is the better fighter.


Well said mate. Also, why would u want a rematch with a cheat? get a grip BJ, u punched above your weight and got battered


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I rewatched the fight on my DVR...GSP definitely gets rubbed down with vaseline after its applied to his face; on his shoulders, neck, back, and chest. This happens after the first and second rounds!

It also seems weird to me that Roger Huerta gets accused of greasing by Kenflo after starting to train with GSP and team jackson.

Edit: You can also see after the third round (looks like an usher) wiping GSP down with a towel before the round, just like the commissioner states.


----------



## Bang Bang Boom (Feb 6, 2009)

kgilstrap said:


> I rewatched the fight on my DVR...GSP definitely gets rubbed down with vaseline after its applied to his face; on his shoulders, neck, back, and chest. This happens after the first and second rounds!
> 
> It also seems weird to me that Roger Huerta gets accused of greasing by Kenflo after starting to train with GSP and team jackson.
> 
> Edit: You can also see after the third round (looks like an usher) wiping GSP down with a towel before the round, just like the commissioner states.


I cant watch it again as i deleted it


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

Piros said:


> Do you actually think penn can beat GSP? Say he cheated use whatever excuse you want, he got dominated, I guess thats why he got beat standing up too right? cause GSP's gloves were slipping past his because they were greased too? Penn is a whinner, he was calling GSP a quitter and talking all this crap about to the death and the guy cant even come out of his corner to finish the fight. I say give him a rematch, heck why dont we tie one of GSP's arm behind his back so people shut up next time and just accept the fact that GSP is the better fighter.


Very well said. This talk has gone on too long. just accept that gsp is a better fighter and get on with your lives.


----------



## Bang Bang Boom (Feb 6, 2009)

wado lado said:


> Very well said. This talk has gone on too long. just accept that gsp is a better fighter and get on with your lives.


Exactlz


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

wado lado said:


> Very well said. This talk has gone on too long. just accept that gsp is a better fighter and get on with your lives.


Well, my life is currently all about studying so I prefer talking about that greaseball who calls himself GSP.:thumb02:


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Piros said:


> Do you actually think penn can beat GSP? Say he cheated use whatever excuse you want, he got dominated, I guess thats why he got beat standing up too right? cause GSP's gloves were slipping past his because they were greased too? Penn is a whinner, he was calling GSP a quitter and talking all this crap about to the death and the guy cant even come out of his corner to finish the fight. I say give him a rematch, heck why dont we tie one of GSP's arm behind his back so people shut up next time and just accept the fact that GSP is the better fighter.



Who cares if GSP would have won anyway. I don't think BJ would have won without GSP being greased. My point is, the punishment for GSP's corner cheating should be a rematch. Let BJ lose again, or let BJ learn from his mistakes and maybe actually train this time and possibly win, I don't care either way.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Piros said:


> lol, yeah and I guess he kept slipping on vaseline too right, thats why he got taken down so much.


After 8 posts you're all ready in the full red? Man, there are some serious "Cry" Baby J Penn nut-huggers out there.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

kgilstrap said:


> I rewatched the fight on my DVR...GSP definitely gets rubbed down with vaseline after its applied to his face; on his shoulders, neck, back, and chest. This happens after the first and second rounds!
> 
> It also seems weird to me that Roger Huerta gets accused of greasing by Kenflo after starting to train with GSP and team jackson.
> 
> Edit: You can also see after the third round (looks like an usher) wiping GSP down with a towel before the round, just like the commissioner states.


LOL...someone neg repped me with "A little late to the thread...."

You need to get a life, thats a valid argument


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Not sure why they would neg rep you, but what you said was stated and argued about many, many, many, many times in this thread before (and countless other threads). 

So you are very late with that info, but I personally still appreciate your comment.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Didn't feel like making a thread for this, so I decided to post it here. I love this guys videos


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

roflmao.

I think that might just deserve its own thread


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Definately needs a thread imo. EPIC. 

CANNONBALL! LOL


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

if vaseline is applied and wiped off casually, the skin is still slick. you have to really work at cleaning petro grease off of the skin. and imo if your back is slick it negates bjj even more than 2nd round sweat. bj may have won with out the grease.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## JeremiahJ (Feb 15, 2007)

vandalian said:


>


lmao... jew jif shoes.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Didn't feel like making a thread for this, so I decided to post it here. I love this guys videos


This dude's videos are usually hilarious...but this one didn't make any sense to me at all  Am I missing something?

EDIT: Ok I _sort of _get it now, I didn't see the "KY Jelly" emblem at first, I just thought they were in a pool. I still don't understand what's funny about it though. What does Lesnar have to do with anything? Hughes' giggle was the funniest part.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

kgilstrap said:


> LOL...someone neg repped me with "A little late to the thread...."
> 
> You need to get a life, thats a valid argument


 LOL..same thing here. He leaves a comment "douche" and gives me like -800 points, but of course, doesn't leave a name. Typical sissy.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

We've been over this a million times. 

GSP is a cheater and BJ Penn is a warrior who lasted 4 rounds against a bigger, stronger opponent who also felt the need to cheat.

I don't want to see any more threads on this.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> We've been over this a million times.
> 
> GSP is a cheater and BJ Penn is a warrior who lasted 4 rounds against a bigger, stronger opponent who also felt the need to cheat.
> 
> I don't want to see any more threads on this.


please say you're joking


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

you're joking


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> you're joking


We have a comedian here, folks.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> We have a comedian here, folks.


Who ?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

When an athlete is truly dominant, (as in *Shaq Diesel*/*GSP* *dominant*) every jealous wanna-be loser comes out of the woodwork to b*tch and moan about why they lost unfairly. Shaq Daddy supposedly elbowed his way to the top. Had nothing to do with skill, strength, or freaky speed and agility for his height and weight. 

GSP greased his way to the top. It had nothing to do with his superior talent, conditioning or training. 

The sad thing is watching the loser bandwagon continue to grow, with BJ leading a happy trail of weasels named Matt Hughes, Josh Koschek, Chuck Liddell, among others to soon be named. 

The sad thing is, the whiners are an MMA's "who's who" representing some of the most talented fighters of this generation: there's no need to stoop to this level, as they only degrade and tarnish their own legacies with post "L" whining.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> When an athlete is truly dominant, (as in *Shaq Diesel*/*GSP* *dominant*) every jealous wanna-be loser comes out of the woodwork to b*tch and moan about why they lost unfairly. Shaq Daddy supposedly elbowed his way to the top. Had nothing to do with skill, strength, or freaky speed and agility for his height and weight.
> 
> GSP greased his way to the top. It had nothing to do with his superior talent, conditioning or training.
> 
> ...


I don't give a crap if I'm fighting Superman- if he cheats, I'm going to bitch and make sure he thinks twice before cheating again.

So, if applying vaseline to the back is against the rules, and GSP's corner rubbed vaseline on his back, More power to BJ for calling him out.


I'd want a rematch too just to punish Superman just for cheating. Sure he'd whoop my ass again, but at least I would have the peace of mind knowing it was a fair fight.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> When an athlete is truly dominant, (as in *Shaq Diesel*/*GSP* *dominant*) every jealous wanna-be loser comes out of the woodwork to b*tch and moan about why they lost unfairly. Shaq Daddy supposedly elbowed his way to the top. Had nothing to do with skill, strength, or freaky speed and agility for his height and weight.
> 
> GSP greased his way to the top. It had nothing to do with his superior talent, conditioning or training.
> 
> ...


Your exaggerations are waaay over the top. Sounds like you're whining too.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> When an athlete is truly dominant, (as in *Shaq Diesel*/*GSP* *dominant*) every jealous wanna-be loser comes out of the woodwork to b*tch and moan about why they lost unfairly. Shaq Daddy supposedly elbowed his way to the top. Had nothing to do with skill, strength, or freaky speed and agility for his height and weight.
> 
> GSP greased his way to the top. It had nothing to do with his superior talent, conditioning or training.
> 
> ...


Its a shame your a week to late because 7 days ago Id have cared enough to blast you for this ignorant drivel.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

GSP did indeed cheat. He was greased. GSP is a great fighter, but the guy cheated.

He cheated, people. He's no different than Gilbert Yvel, only Yvel is an up front douchebag.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Damone said:


> GSP did indeed cheat. He was greased. GSP is a great fighter, but the guy cheated.
> 
> He cheated, people. He's no different than Gilbert Yvel, only Yvel is an up front douchebag.


^^ Exactly.

If this were any other fighter than GSP I feel like people would be pissed that someone would cheat during a title match. 

It's stupid that BJ talked so much trash just so he could go in there to get his ass kicked, but does that mean he didn't deserve a fair fight? I'm a big fan of both BJ and GSP, but if I lose respect for people that don't follow the rules. In this case I'll give him benefit of the doubt and say it's his corner's fault... but they are still representing him.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Dear god, every point has already been touched on in the first 17 pages. Just let it go...


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I might just keep a tub of vas with me at all times incase I get jumped on the streets.

a quick wipe over my face and chest will turn me into superman and I'll ground and pound anybody who tries it on. that is the general gist of this thread right? that without the vas gsp would have lost? did you watch the same fight as me?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I can sum up the thread I think.

Camp 1: GSP did not cheat, his corner man did (by accident, or not)

Camp 2: GSP did not cheat, read the (outdated boxing) rules!!!

Camp 3: GSP cheated, just like if someone slips steroids into your milk and it wasn't your fault, he still cheated. Didn't change the outcome, though.

Camp 4: I havn't read the thread but I think I will post some "new" info anyways.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

lots of GSP videos lately...


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

out 4 the count said:


> I think I might just keep a tub of vas with me at all times incase I get jumped on the streets.
> 
> a quick wipe over my face and chest will turn me into superman and I'll ground and pound anybody who tries it on. that is the general gist of this thread right? that without the vas gsp would have lost? did you watch the same fight as me?


LMFAO.. this just made me laugh hard for some reason. 


With or without the vas, GSP would of destroyed Penn. But the rules were broken no matter which way you see it. Give Penn a rematch down the road and let GSP destroy him again. Then it's case closed.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Damone said:


> GSP did indeed cheat. He was greased. GSP is a great fighter, but the guy cheated.
> 
> He cheated, people. He's no different than Gilbert Yvel, only Yvel is an up front douchebag.


No he didn't. As I said before, I saw a touch of grease here and there, but no wholesale "excessive" greasing. You can't cheat, by definition, if you're within the rules.


----------

